#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  joodse voodoo

## bolba

ik ben joodse man die voodoo weg haalt en doet allees met voodoo te maken heeft voor meer inf kunt mailen na [email protected]

----------


## women2

Shirk (het toekennen van deelgenoten aan Allah)Allah is de Schepper van de hemelen en de aarde, en alles wat er tussen is. Bewijzen hiervoor kun je vinden in de Edele Koran, de Soennah van onze Profeet (vrede zij met hem) en ook in het dagelijkse leven door te kijken naar de wonderen van Zijn schepping.Allah heeft de mensheid voor n doel geschapen, namelijk om alleen Hem te aanbidden. Dit hoort gedaan te worden op de manier van onze geliefde Profeet Mohammed (vrede zij met hem). Alleen Allah heeft het recht om aanbeden te worden en er mag niets of niemand aanbeden worden naast Allah. Het toekennen van deelgenoten aan Allah wordt Shirk genoemd, dit is de grootste zonde die men kan plegen. Allah zegt (interpretatie van de betekenis):En waarlijk, er is aan jou en aan degenen vr jou geopenbaard: Als jij deelgenoten toekent, dan zullen jouw daden vruchteloos worden en zal jij zeker tot de verliezers behoren. Neen, aanbidt daarom Allah en behoor tot de dankbaren. (Soerat az-Zoemar: 65-66)Allah is En en Genadevol en Hij vergeeft alle zonden behalve shirk tenzij men hiervoor berouw toont. Allah zegt wat als volgt vertaald kan worden:Zeg: ,,O Mijn dienaren die buitensporig zijn tegenover zichzelf, wanhoopt niet aan de Genade van Allah. Waarlijk, Allah vergeeft alle zonden. Waarlijk, Hij is de Vergevingsgezinde, de Meest Barmhartige. (Soerat az-Zoemar: 53)Als iemand echter shirk pleegt en hiervoor geen berouw toont, Allah zal dit op de Dag des Oordeels nooit vergeven, maar buiten dat vergeeft Hij aan wie Hij wil. Degene die dit dus doet en geen berouw toont is een ware ongelovige en zal behoren tot de mensen van de Hel. Allah zegt (interpretatie van de betekenis):Waarlijk, Allah vergeeft niet dat er aan Hem deelgenoten worden toegekend. En Hij vergeeft daarbuiten aan wie Hij wil. En wie deelgenoten aan Allah toekent, waarlijk, hij is ver afgedwaald. (Soerat an-Nisaa: 116 )Een aantal voorbeelden van Shirk zijn: Het bezoeken van waarzeggers en voorspellers en daarin geloven. Het bezoeken van graven, om hulp aan de doden te vragen. Sihr (tovenarij)Het bezoeken van waarzeggers en voorspellers en daarin gelovenHet bezoeken van deze mensen en daarin geloven is Shirk. De toekomst behoort namelijk tot de cIlm-ul Ghayb (kennis van het onwaarneembare). Kennis hierover is voor de mensen verborgen en is alleen bekend is bij Allah, de Verhevene. Degenen die beweren het onwaarneembare te voorspellen begaan een daad van ongeloof. Als zij hiervoor geen berouw tonen zullen zij zeker tot de mensen van de Hel behoren.Bezoeken van graven om hulp aan de doden te vragenHierbij kan men denken aan de volgende zaken: Het brengen van een offer aan een doden Het vragen om hulp aan de doden Het nemen van de doden als bemiddelaar om voorspraak te doen bij Allah Andere vormen van aanbiddingen bij begraafplaatsenAl deze zaken vallen onder Shirk en de bewijzen hiervoor zijn te vinden in de Koran en de Soenah van onze Profeet (vrede zij met hem).Sihr (tovenarij)Tovenarij wordt onderwezen door de satans, zij onderwijzen het alleen als je in ruil hiervoor Koefr (ongeloof) begaat. De invloed van magie is zeer groot en kan het hart, lichaam en geest benvloeden. Dit alles kan leiden tot ziekte, scheiding tussen echtgenoten of zelfs de dood. Tovenarij is een grote zonde, en zal zwaar bestraft worden.Allah is de Almachtige en de Alwijze, als je met een probleem zit richt je dan alleen tot Allah want hij is je Schepper en alleen Hij kan je problemen oplossen. Hij zegt (interpretatie van de betekenis):"En wanneer Mijn dienaren jou (O, Mohammed) vragen stellen over Mij: Voorwaar! Ik ben nabij, Ik verhoor de smeekbede van de smekende wanneer hij tot Mij smeekt, opdat zij de juiste weg zullen bewandelen." (Soerat al-Baqarah: 186)

----------

